# smooth finish walls and ceilings



## mcl6302 (May 5, 2009)

Would welcome any advice on painting new walls and ceilings. Client wants a smooth finish. No texture on the drywall at all. Priming and painting with spray is best Ive been told. I just want to make sure. Thank you for your time


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:boat:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Hire a pro.:whistling2:


Sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I would be interested in a proper answer to this if anyone has it. I heard the bestest finish is a tube of caulk mixed with a gallon of Behr. I'm told it gives a real smooth finish. Somebody else said that toothpaste is a good substitute for caulk if you don't have any and it leaves a nice fresh smell too.

Can anyone confirm this please?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I would be interested in a proper answer to this if anyone has it. I heard the bestest finish is a tube of caulk mixed with a gallon of Behr. I'm told it gives a real smooth finish. Somebody else said that toothpaste is a good substitute for caulk if you don't have any and it leaves a nice fresh smell too.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this please?


One tube of bone white caulking will do the trick. Altho Behr is the best combo it could be done with any brand of paint. And yes, toothpaste is a great substitute for filling holes and cracks. Come to think of it, I have a few tubes of toothpaste in my bag of patching tools. Tooled, you are correct with your thoughts :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Thank you tim. This place has been a brilliant source of information!

Off the topic, I also found a new big red button for them people that keep pressing the report this post button :thumbsup:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

tempting.....but, uh no :no:, (the link ^).

You forgot to add that with the Behr and toothpaste, a 3/4 inch lambswool would be quite fitting :blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> tempting.....but, uh no :no:, (the link ^).


It's a fun one


----------



## mcl6302 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Waggz for that orginal yet stale advice. If you ever by luck come across a pro, make sure you put extra paint stir sticks in their shopping bag.

Colgate worked great with the Behrs by the way.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

mcl6302 said:


> Thanks Waggz for that orginal yet stale advice. If you ever by luck come across a pro, make sure you put extra paint stir sticks in their shopping bag.
> 
> Colgate worked great with the Behrs by the way.




Didn't realize it was a serious question. You might as well asked how to cut in a ceiling. Maybe I misunderstood the question. Using flat paint and a 3/8 nap usually satisfies my customers, how slick are you wanting it?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

use a microfiber cover (one for rolling metallic paints) or backroll (tip it off) it with a mohair roller. Put extender in the paint.


----------



## mcl6302 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for responding Waggz. It is approx 1100 sq ft empty apt. Customer wants a white paint more or less. (He will give us exact choice soon) He wants it totally smooth. No bumps or texture at all.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This question has DIY written all over it.
Cut it in and roll it or spray and back roll


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It's a fun one


pretty funny, gave up after a while though


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> pretty funny, gave up after a while though


I'll bet it was when you saw a gazillion buttons :laughing:

Keep going it gets better lol


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> This question has DIY written all over it.
> Cut it in and roll it or spray and back roll


That's what I thought.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

mcl6302 said:


> Thanks for responding Waggz. It is approx 1100 sq ft empty apt. Customer wants a white paint more or less. (He will give us exact choice soon) He wants it totally smooth. No bumps or texture at all.



Might as well just use 2 coats of white primer.


----------



## mcl6302 (May 5, 2009)

WAGGZ said:


> Might as well just use 2 coats of white primer.


 
Sounds good. Kilz is on sale as well. Lucky me


----------

